# Tiagra vs Penn vs Avet vs Konsorten



## zandermouse (15. September 2010)

@all,

ich suche eine Rolle zum Fischen auf Thun mit Geflecht.

Was wäre Eure erste Wahl, wenn eine Flugreise anstehen würde und Ihr Thune mit einem Gewicht bis zu 150 lbs ausdrillen müsstet ?
Die Angelart und Schnurfüllung bleibt Jedem selbst überlassen. :q


Avet Pro EXW30/2 
Strike-35lbs
Full-40lbs 
3.8:1 - 2.1:1 
40/630 mono
50/500 mono
65/805 braid (solid)
49oz
$469.99 (MSRP)

Alutecnos 30W 2S
30/1090 mono 
3.3:1 - 1.7:1
58.5oz
$669.00

Shimano Tiagra 30A
Strike-25lbs
Full-34lbs
30/700 mono 
3.9:1 - 1.7:1 
52.4 oz
$509.99 

Shimano Tiagra 30WLRSA
Strike-25lbs
Full-34lbs
50/570 mono 
3.9:1 - 1.7:1 
55.6 oz
$549.99

Penn 30VSW 
Strike-28lbs
30/900 mono 
3.8:1 - 1.8:1
50oz
$549.99 

Penn 30VSX
Strike-35lbs
30/400 
100/400 Braid w/ topshot
3.8:1 - 1.6:1 
60 oz
$549.99

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## freibadwirt (15. September 2010)

*AW: Tiagra vs Penn vs Avet vs Konsorten*

Hallo
die erste wahl wäre für mich die AVET ProEx SDS 50 bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es die Rolle  auch in einer 30er gibt .

Alternativ die Tiagra Ti30 WRLS .

Gruß Andreas|wavey:


----------



## Jetblack (15. September 2010)

*AW: Tiagra vs Penn vs Avet vs Konsorten*

Die Avet EX30 hat auch keinen oberen Steg (weder in der Normal, W oder T-RX Variante) somit ist sie wie die 50 SDS, nur kleiner.

Als leichte Alternative wäre noch die HX5/2 Raptor als Standard oder als W zu nennen. 
Mit 29 oz. und 40lbs/50lbs in Strike/Full ist sie unglaublich leicht und hat eine ordentliche Bremsleistung.


----------



## zandermouse (17. September 2010)

*AW: Tiagra vs Penn vs Avet vs Konsorten*



Wollebre schrieb:


> da du wie ich vorrangig in Asien angelst, solltest du die Rolle nehmen die du selbst problemlos warten kannst.
> Gruss,
> Wolle


 
Das würde in meinem Fall bedeuten, der Penn International 30 VSX den Vorzug zu geben. Das ist natürlich der Panzer unter den Kraftpaketen. Der einzige Nachteil, den ich feststellen konnte, war das große Eigengewicht der Spule.

Es gibt Angler in den USA, die die Spule nachfräsen und neu anodisieren lassen. Das hat den Vorteil, dass sich die Schnurfassung vergrößert und das Gewicht verkleinert.
Die Mehrkosten von 300 $ machen die Sache jedoch uninteressant. Dann kann ich mir gleich eine Avet kaufen.#6

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. September 2010)

*AW: Tiagra vs Penn vs Avet vs Konsorten*



zandermouse schrieb:


> Das würde in meinem Fall bedeuten, der Penn International 30 VSX den Vorzug zu geben. Das ist natürlich der Panzer unter den Kraftpaketen. Der einzige Nachteil, den ich feststellen konnte, war das große Eigengewicht der Spule.
> 
> Es gibt Angler in den USA, die die Spule nachfräsen und neu anodisieren lassen. Das hat den Vorteil, dass sich die Schnurfassung vergrößert und das Gewicht verkleinert.
> Die Mehrkosten von 300 $ machen die Sache jedoch uninteressant. Dann kann ich mir gleich eine Avet kaufen.#6
> ...


 


Würde bei Fischen bis genannten 150 Pfund nicht auch 
eine Penn 16 VSX reichen?
Der Gewichtsunterschied zu den 30ern ist doch schon
beträchtlich.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## zandermouse (17. September 2010)

*AW: Tiagra vs Penn vs Avet vs Konsorten*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Würde bei Fischen bis genannten 150 Pfund nicht auch
> eine Penn 16 VSX reichen?
> Der Gewichtsunterschied zu den 30ern ist doch schon
> beträchtlich.:m
> ...


 
Jo, die bekommst Du auch mit einer Penn 16 VSX. Dann brauchst Du zweieinhalb Stunden für einen Yellowfin und ich
20 Minuten. Du weist ja, wer dann das Tournament gewinnt. :q:q:q

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. September 2010)

*AW: Tiagra vs Penn vs Avet vs Konsorten*



zandermouse schrieb:


> Jo, die bekommst Du auch mit einer Penn 16 VSX. Dann brauchst Du zweieinhalb Stunden für einen Yellowfin und ich
> 20 Minuten. Du weist ja,* wer dann das Tournament gewinnt. :q:q:q*
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 


Wer das für sein Ego braucht.#d

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## zandermouse (18. September 2010)

*AW: Tiagra vs Penn vs Avet vs Konsorten*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wer das für sein Ego braucht.#d
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


 
Hallo Jürgen,

vielleicht kannst Du mir einmal erklären, was das Fischen auf einem Tournament mit Ego zu tun hat. Für mich bringt das erst die Würze in den Angelsport, wenn man sich auf einem internationalen Tournament mit anderen Anglern messen darf.

In Deinem Profil habe ich erfahren, was Deine Zielfische sind.
Der erste Thun, den ich gefangen habe, hatte genau 6 kg.
Der Drill war nicht so spektakulär, hat sich angefühlt, wie ein Dorsch, so um die 24 kg. 

Demnach würde ein Thun von 75 kg den Terror machen, wie ein Dorsch von theoretisch 300 kg und den willst Du dann (natürlich nur rein theoretisch) mit einer 16-er VSX angeln !

Entschuldige, aber ich muss gerade mal ein bisschen :q:q:q gehen.

Gruß|wavey:

zandermouse


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. September 2010)

*AW: Tiagra vs Penn vs Avet vs Konsorten*



zandermouse schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> vielleicht kannst Du mir einmal erklären, was das Fischen auf einem Tournament mit Ego zu tun hat. Für mich bringt das erst die Würze in den Angelsport, wenn man sich auf einem internationalen Tournament* mit anderen Anglern messen* darf.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Zandermouse,#h

wer auf welche Fische mit welchem Gerät auch immer angelt,
das ist mir so was von egal.Deine Thune gönne ich dir gerne,
meine habe ich ende der 70er auf den Kanaren gefangen.Der
Drill ist einfach stark.#6
Was mich einfach anödet ist im Zusammenhang mit einem Tier die "*Ich habe den Größten*" Mentalität.
Und was den Vergleich Thun-Dorsch angeht,so ist dein Bei-
spiel Unsinn.Kein Dorsch,ist er auch noch so schwer,kann das
Temperament eines Thuns haben.
Aber gehe ruhig mal lachen,nur glaube bitte nicht,die meisten
Angler würden dich um deinen an einer Seilwinde gezogenen
Fisch beneiden.
Schnurtragkraft 36 KG,Fisch 75 KG,also Verhältniss *ca 1:2.*
Da lacht sich jeder Stipper schlapp.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## zandermouse (18. September 2010)

*AW: Tiagra vs Penn vs Avet vs Konsorten*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Zandermouse,#h
> 
> Schnurtragkraft 36 KG,Fisch 75 KG,also Verhältniss *ca 1:2.*
> Da lacht sich jeder Stipper schlapp.
> ...


 
Hallo Jürgen,

mit den von mir nicht zitierten Aussagen deinerseits liegen wir garnicht so weit auseinander. Ich halte allerdings 80 lbs Schnur, für einen unerfahrenen Angler, bei diesen Kampfsäuen, für nicht so verkehrt. Mir wurde immer wieder berichtet, dass Schnüre von 25 kg Tragkraft reißen, wie Bindfäden, bei Thunen dieser Größe.

Daher halte ich es für vernünftig, der Kreatur zu liebe, mit schwerem Tackle zu beginnen und Erfahrungen zu sammeln und dann eventuell leichter zu werden.

Ich hasse es eben, wenn mir ein Fisch abreißt und er qualvoll verendet, nur weil mich das Leicht-Tackle-Fishing reizt.

Außerdem sollen die Rollen, die ich jetzt anschaffen will, die nächsten 20 Jahre ihren Dienst tun. Leider habe ich keine Glaskugel, die mir sagt, welche Fische ich in den nächsten 10 Jahren angeln werde. Eines steht jedoch fest, die werden eher größer als kleiner werden. Das ist eben spannender. |wavey:

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. September 2010)

*AW: Tiagra vs Penn vs Avet vs Konsorten*



zandermouse schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> mit den von mir nicht zitierten Aussagen deinerseits liegen wir garnicht so weit auseinander. Ich halte allerdings 80 lbs Schnur, für einen unerfahrenen Angler, bei diesen Kampfsäuen, für nicht so verkehrt. Mir wurde immer wieder berichtet, dass Schnüre von 25 kg Tragkraft reißen, wie Bindfäden, bei Thunen dieser Größe.
> 
> ...


 


Da haben wir ja zumindest teilweise die gleiche Meinung.
Das einzige,  das ich nicht akzeptieren kann,ist halt der
Wettbewerbscharakter.
Damals haben wir übrigens mit 80er und 130er Gerät (Everol 
und Fenwick) gefischt.


Tight Lines
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## zandermouse (19. September 2010)

*AW: Tiagra vs Penn vs Avet vs Konsorten*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Damals haben wir übrigens mit 80er und 130er Gerät (Everol
> und Fenwick) gefischt.
> 
> Tight Lines
> Jürgen |wavey:


 
Ich bin sicher, dass diese Rollen, mit denen Ihr gefischt habt, heute auch noch funktionieren. Die Technik hat sich allerdings inzwischen weiterentwickelt. Die Ingenieure von Avet sind in Sachen Innovation herausragend. Deshalb:

And the Winner is: 
*Avet Pro EXW 30/2 Two Speed Reel*

Warum: Fänge von Thunen über 180 Pfund sind verbirgt.

Ich habe eine leichte Rolle mit bärenstarker Bremse und jeder Menge Schnur. Möglich wird das durch die starke Bremse und geflochtene Schnur. Bei 100 Metern 100 lbs Topshot Mono bleibt genügend Platz für ein ausreichendes Backing aus 100 lbs Geflochtener. :q

Wenn Ihr damals gewußt hättet, dass man heute mittelgroße Thune mit einer Dreißiger fangen kann. 

Schön wäre, wenn Jemand was zur Wartung und Pflege schreiben könnte und wie zuverlässig diese Rolle ist. |bigeyes

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. September 2010)

*AW: Tiagra vs Penn vs Avet vs Konsorten*



zandermouse schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher, dass diese Rollen, mit denen Ihr gefischt habt, heute auch noch funktionieren. Die Technik hat sich allerdings inzwischen weiterentwickelt. Die Ingenieure von Avet sind in Sachen Innovation herausragend. Deshalb:
> 
> And the Winner is:
> *Avet Pro EXW 30/2 Two Speed Reel*
> ...


 

Das wurde auch damals von einigen Anglern schon getan.
Nur war das Drillrisiko auf Grund der geringeren Schnurmengen deutlich höher.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Jetblack (21. September 2010)

*AW: Tiagra vs Penn vs Avet vs Konsorten*



> Schön wäre, wenn Jemand was zur Wartung und Pflege schreiben könnte und wie zuverlässig diese Rolle ist.



Die Rollen der Grösse (EX4/02 und EX30) sind einfach zu warten und zu pflegen und lt. Leuten die mehr damit angeln als ich auch sehr zuverlässig. Ich hab mit meiner T-RXW30/2 jedenfalls noch nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## zandermouse (21. September 2010)

*AW: Tiagra vs Penn vs Avet vs Konsorten*



Jetblack schrieb:


> Die Rollen der Grösse (EX4/02 und EX30) sind einfach zu warten und zu pflegen und lt. Leuten die mehr damit angeln als ich auch sehr zuverlässig. Ich hab mit meiner T-RXW30/2 jedenfalls noch nie Probleme gehabt.


 
Danke für den Hinweis. Avet verfolgt als einziger Rollenhersteller das Kozept mit dem "trockenem" Bremssystem. Die Idee ist, dass die Rolle einem "offenem"
Konstruktionsprinzip folgt, so das eingedrungenes Salzwasser und Rückstände wieder herausgewaschen werden können.
Da das nicht immer zu funktionieren scheint, gibt es viele Angler, die die Bremse trotzdem fetten. |kopfkrat

Dazu gab es mal bei Bloody Decks eine sehr gespaltene Diskussion: http://www.bloodydecks.com/forums/avet-reels-support/104954-grease-not-grease.html

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## Jetblack (21. September 2010)

*AW: Tiagra vs Penn vs Avet vs Konsorten*

Die Diskussion kocht seit Jahren und ist nicht neu. Beide Argumentationsseiten haben Standpunkte, die nachvollziehbar sind. Was der Angler dann lieber hat, muss er selber entscheiden.

Das Argument gegen das fetten ist nicht primär die "Auslauffunktion" sondern das ein falsches Fett bei Überhitzung ggf. spontan Bestandteile ausdampft und ein Masse hinterlässt, deren Einflüsse auf die Bremswirkung nicht vorhersagbar sind.

Für Norwegen sicherlich kein ernstzunehmendes Problem - wenn Dir mal ein Warmwasserfisch die Bremse grillt ....weist Du hinterher, ob die Entscheidung richtig war.

Was das Konzept der offenen oder geschlossenen Bremse angeht, weis ich nicht was besser ist .... bei allen bei mir aufgelaufenen Rollen mit gekapselter Bremse ist zumindest kein Wasser mehr rausgelaufen. Das Ergebnis ist dann auch unweigerlich ein Lagerschaden.

Meine EXW30 ist "trocken", die kleinen zu 30% gefettet. Beides Funktioniert im Rahmen des jeweiligen Einsatzbereichs.


----------



## zandermouse (21. September 2010)

*AW: Tiagra vs Penn vs Avet vs Konsorten*

Danke Wolle,

das ist dann ja eine belastbare Aussage mit vielen guten Links. Ich werde mir das Fett besorgen, aber wahrscheinlich erst nach Ablauf der Garantie fetten.
Damit das Thema nicht zu trocken wird, habe ich einmal ein paar Bilder angehangen, die ein Gefühl vermitteln sollen, wo, wie und wofür die Avet zum Einsatz kommt. Ich denke, für diesen Einsatz, ist das die beste Rolle. #h

Gruß

zandermouse


----------

